# Excellent Sale On Glock Magazines!



## billt (Aug 19, 2007)

http://www.natchezss.com/category.c...18&subCategory=18&catLevel=1&prodID=GLMF21113

Natchez has a really good sale on factory Glock magazines. If you buy 10 or more they are only $13.99 each. I just ordered 10 for my Glock 21. They have all the popular models in stock. Natchez is very good to deal with, and they ship promptly. Bill T.


----------



## viper101 (Feb 22, 2007)

looks like shipping is a little high $11 to ship for one clip $12 for 10???


----------

